# Barbara Williams - Oh, What a Night (1992)



## zorg (4 Okt. 2020)

Barbara Williams - Oh, What a Night (1992)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 2 761 kb/s
Length : 145 MiB for 7 min 18 s 976 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 2 600 kb/s
Aspect : 638 x 478 (1.335) at 24.000 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz
Language : en

https://k2s.cc/file/8b938cf253844/24397BW.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/deef9cbcbb8ca88a0ffb00da95e225db/24397BW.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/qt55zphuexs9

(pass: hef)

​


----------



## poulton55 (4 Okt. 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Padderson (5 Okt. 2020)

nicht schlecht:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (6 Okt. 2020)

gefällt mir sehr gut


----------

